# Moving WITHIN Mexico



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I am contemplating a move from San Miguel de Allende to the Pacific coast later this year. I need to move boxes, a few small furniture items ..about a cargo van in volume.

Locals here have suggested using a Mexican delivery service called Estafeta...which I have used to ship small packages. Renting a van is one option. 

What about other companies that does shipments such as this? Any experiences you want to share? Cheers.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Estafeta for deliveries from its U.S. warehouse; very reliable. I don't know about a cargo van. Call 'em.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

In addition to asking the question here, why not post it to the Civil SMA forum ... which is frequented by so many people in SMA who ought to have some good sources for you to consider? Or, have you already done that ... to no avail?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> In addition to asking the question here, why not post it to the Civil SMA forum ...


Forgive my ignorance, but is there an SMA forum that is uncivil?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I used Estafeta to move from Playa del Carmen to Chapala. They took care of the Aduana inspections and everything arrived at my door.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I used Estafeta to move from Playa del Carmen to Chapala. They took care of the Aduana inspections and everything arrived at my door.


Why would Aduana be involved with a move within Mexico?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Why would Aduana be involved with a move within Mexico?



Paqueterias in the border zone require a paid up approved ADUANA permit to ship clothes, blankets and sheets further into Mexico or the paqueterias will not ship them or any box with them inside. Been there done that. They inspect every box you want to ship when at any paquetería on the border going inland. Alan


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information!!

Interesting info on Aduana being involved !!! Very strange.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

well that is great but which area is near the border? Playa del Carmen or Chapala? Why would Aduana be involved inland?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

citlali said:


> well that is great but which area is near the border? Playa del Carmen or Chapala? Why would Aduana be involved inland?


QRoo is considered the frontier zone, just like the border area. Everthing shipped out of State must clear Aduana. Since my stuff was all personal household goods and clothes there was no tax.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly the ADUANA permit costs $45.00 pesos, the fee for them to inspect your stuff and approve it and print the permit. No tax was levied on my personal stuff. It took 20 minutes, but was at the commercial truck border crossing east of town 15 miles [they have lanes to pass cars also there, but had to go into the truck lanes], not at the closest downtown border crossing in Mexicali.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> If I remember correctly the ADUANA permit costs $45.00 pesos, the fee for them to inspect your stuff and approve it and print the permit. No tax was levied on my personal stuff. It took 20 minutes, but was at the commercial truck border crossing east of town 15 miles [they have lanes to pass cars also there, but had to go into the truck lanes], not at the closest downtown border crossing in Mexicali.


The Mexican side where trucks are coming into Mexico, not in the same place where trucks are leaving Mexico. They have a road that you take not the long lines waiting to cross into the US. That is why it only took 20 minutes.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info I did not know that. By the way does that mean I need to clear customs if I move out of Chiapas? I never heard of it and none of the artisans shipping merchandise from here ever clear customs so it seems a little stange .


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> Thanks for the info I did not know that. By the way does that mean I need to clear customs if I move out of Chiapas? I never heard of it and none of the artisans shipping merchandise from here ever clear customs so it seems a little stange .


It is a border free zone thing and Belize has a free zone over their border, Quintana Roo and Baja California is, not Chiapas. Also we were told it does not apply to anything except clothing, blankets and sheets. You can ship stuff in a box without those ítems without an ADUANA sticker. The border free zone on the Texas - Mexico Rio Grande is only 22 kilometers wide in most places. I don´t know if they have the same rules there.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have taken stuff across the northern border and shipped using Estafeta. As Alan stated,I had to get a Aduana clearance before Estafeta would ship. 

In QRoo it is a little different. The Estafeta agent inspected the contents of all my boxes. They wrote down the contents of each box and then they sealed them. I did not know that Aduana inspected until I received the boxes in Chapala and saw their inspection stickers on half of them.

Chiapas is in the interior of Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I read Alan Mexicali explanation. Interesting .and I am happy we are not concerned since we are a border state.

Payaboy we have a long border with Guatemala. The right answer came from Alan who said is was "a free zone." nothing to do with Chiapas being in the "interior" of Mexico. You may want to look at a map.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> YI read Alan Mexicali explanation. Interesting .and I am happy we are not concerned since we are a border state.


"FREE ZONE



The Free Zone, also known as the the Liberated Zone, or Perimeter Zone or Free Trade Zone is a customs designation only for that area located along the Mexican international land borders and which run inward up to the point at which the Mexican Customs authorities have their first "interior" check point (this is usually about 20 to 26 kilometers in from the border towns - exceptions are on the peninsula of Baja California and places like Puerto Peñasco where it runs to the ocean front) along the main highways.

This area, for customs purposes, is not considered part of Mexico, in that items brought from other countries into this zone are not considered imported into Mexico, and items of (the interior of) Mexico brought into this zone are considered exported from Mexico (as well, items brought into the interior of Mexico from this area are considered imported into Mexico).

In this area, the businesses may import goods (from abroad) into it duty free (if they are not produced therein) (additional exceptions not permitted are items like alcoholic beverages, beer, cigarettes, cigars, and race horses) to satisfy their needs for the manufacturing, assembly and transformation process of industry therein located. Once the process is complete they can return them abroad (in a new product or not) without export duty from Mexico.

This customs designation of "Free Zone" is in direct relation to the "Maquila" program, whereby assistance is provided for entry of goods into it to assist in the export of products from Mexico and to build up the border areas of Mexico.

Under certain restrictions, the products made in this "Free Zone" may be imported into Mexico without import duties."


Mexico Law Free Zone


In Chiapas the free zone is only 20 to 26 kilometers from the border. I guess only that small área might be affected or not.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is there an SMA forum that is uncivil?


https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Civil_SMA/info


----------



## cccraig2 (Jul 4, 2015)

Don't know a lot about shipping companies but I am responding to ask if you are moving because you have gotten bored with SMA. Have you? The coast is nice


----------

